# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Former Shell at SE Corner NW 63rd & May

## trousers

Noticed that the old Shell was being taken down.  Anybody know what is going in there?

----------


## FourStarFitness

> Noticed that the old Shell was being taken down.  Anybody know what is going in there?


Really curious about this as well, it has a for sale sign on the property now. That parking lot is way bigger than needed at that end of the shopping center, I'd love to see them sell a little more space so that an oncue could go in.

----------


## Pete

The property is owned by the same group out of Dallas that owns all of the French Market Mall.

I suspect they are just clearing to sell the land or more likely, do some sort of ground lease.

----------


## Bill Robertson

I just drove by there on the way home from pool league. That station always seemed busy. Not that that's the only factor for keeping a business open but it helps.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I'd love to see them sell a little more space so that an oncue could go in.


I wonder if Oncue would put one that close to Hefner & May until that one is established. I could see 7-11 going there and closing the tiny store off May a bit south of there.

----------


## Uptowner

CBRE Mark Inman has his sign up. They typically do sales. A very good firm. I used to live over there before downsizing to paseo.(I didn't want to live near those weirdos in mesta and couldn't afford HH...also pretty weird) and it was the only decent gas station for miles around.

----------


## Pete

^

Inman has the entire center for lease and has for a while.

----------


## Uptowner

it's definitely precarious. I think the sam's club(plus gas station) just down the road threatens all the anchor tenants. Even the not-so. The shopping center across the street has been suffering for years. Big Lots, Akin's, Petsmart, Mademoiselle fitness and several thousand feet unleased for years? At least a few of those tenants might suffer a coupe de grace from Sam's

----------


## Brett

If I had to take a wild guess I would hope that 7-Eleven might purchase the corner and replace the hidden store that is located at NW 59th St & May Ave. I'm not sure if the Brown family would actually pony up the money to purchase the very expensive location to do this.

----------


## Slimjim

sewage problems i was told didnt want to fix the problem either

----------


## SoonerQueen

I read on Nextdoor that Chicken Express is going in at 63rd and N May.

----------


## MagzOK

Interesting as they just opened one on M May just north of Hefner.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> Interesting as they just opened one on M May just north of Hefner.


That one is a Golden Chicken.  Different chain.

----------


## Pete

This will be a Raising Cane's.

----------


## barrettd

> This will be a Raising Cane's.


Ugh. How many chicken places does one city need?

I guess they all keep doing well, because they keep opening them up. Just saw a rotisserie chicken place in the old Radio Shack spot at Penn and Memorial.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Colbafone

I work right down the street from this and currently have a 101.3 degree fever and on some meds and this is the best news I've had all day. I might actually cry. I no longer will have to drive all the way to 23rd for my delicious Cane's addiction.

----------


## StuckInTheCapitol825

> I no longer will have to drive all the way to 23rd for my delicious Cane's addiction.


But that's half of the adventure!!!

Seriously though, I hope you get to feeling better.

----------


## ljbab728

> I work right down the street from this and currently have a 101.3 degree fever and on some meds and this is the best news I've had all day. I might actually cry. I no longer will have to drive all the way to 23rd for my delicious Cane's addiction.


Which shows why there are so many new chicken options.  I went to a Raising Cane's once and have never been back.   It did nothing for me.

----------


## Colbafone

> Which shows why there are so many new chicken options.  I went to a Raising Cane's once and have never been back.   It did nothing for me.


Hey man, power to ya. I love Cane's though. While I was at OU, I would go to the Little Caesar's on Alameda and get a hot and ready, then go to Cane's and purchase a 21 oz. cup of Cane's cause. Me and my roommates would have a blast those nights. 

But anyway, Cane's is delicious. It's quick. It's a great lunch place for me. The Chik-Fil-A right across the street from this routinely has 30+ cars in line during its lunch rush, so I think this is a great move by Cane's. Poach some of those ignorant Chik-Fil-A folk.

----------


## Rover

Never been a fan of Canes.  Too much breading. Guess I'm one of those ignorant Chic-Fil-A Folks. If we don't agree we must be ignorant, right?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Yes you are Rover. You lifestyle decisions are wrong and very concerning to me. I can not understand how you won't eat at Canes. It's amazing chicken.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Never been a fan of Canes.  Too much breading. Guess I'm one of those ignorant Chic-Fil-A Folks. If we don't agree we must be ignorant, right?


I'm with ya Rover. Tried Canes a couple times and was not a fan. Chic-Fil-A or good old KFC original recipe for me.

----------


## Mississippi Blues

I'm a fan of both. There aren't any Raising Cane's in NorCal, so I eat Chick-fil-A way more, but I always take an opportunity to eat at Raising Cane's when I can. I guess I'm ignorant with a cool twist?

----------


## Jeepnokc

> . Chic-Fil-A or good old KFC original recipe for me.


 These two and Popeyes is the Chicken trifecta for me

----------


## Rover

> Yes you are Rover. You lifestyle decisions are wrong and very concerning to me. I can not understand how you won't eat at Canes. It's amazing chicken.


Chicken may be amazing but you can't taste it for all the carb loaded breading.

----------


## Colbafone

> Never been a fan of Canes.  Too much breading. Guess I'm one of those ignorant Chic-Fil-A Folks. If we don't agree we must be ignorant, right?


How emphatic would you like my yes? Does a mere all caps YES suffice? Cane's is love. Cane's is life. One doesn't simply eat delicious Cane's chicken and sauce. One absorbs it. You must be one with the Cane's.

But in all seriousness I find Cane's to be the best fast food chicken, far and away. If I'm feeling extra fat, Chicken Express isn't too far behind, but that's on super rare occasions. But hey, if you like Chic-Fil-A, it's all good.

----------


## Colbafone

They started demolishing the Shell today. Last I drove by, around 2, it was nearly 100% torn down.

----------


## Brett

Has anyone heard of a grand opening yet?

----------


## Colbafone

> Has anyone heard of a grand opening yet?


There is a sign out front, as of this morning it says "Opening in 4 days!" I don't know if that was updated this morning or not. So either Monday or Tuesday.

----------

